# Sensor de vibracion



## Marcelinho (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola mi nombre es Marcelo, soy de Ecuador y soy nuevo en este foro. Espero poder colaborarles en lo q pueda y q uds me ayuden a aprender mas : )
 Por ahora necesito ayuda urgente porque en mi proyecto de electronica de la universidad tengo q implementar  un sensor de vibración y nuestro profesor nos dijo q no podíamos usar un sensor ya fabricado sino nosotros armar uno. Se de uno, el TWH968 pero cuando busco salen unas paginas chinas y no entieno nada, lo que quiero ver es el esquema interno del aparato, los componentes y como se conectan (como cuando uno se va al ARES del Isis para hacer el circuito impreso). Por favor les agradecería mucho si alguien me ayuda con esa información cuanto antes. Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 9, 2010)

Necesitas que el sensor entregue una determinada tensión de acuerdo a la vibración o que solo detecte si hay vibración o no?


----------



## Marcelinho (Feb 9, 2010)

Que el sensor entregue un voltaje dependiendo de la vibracion.. Yo presente un proyecto ya en donde se aplicaba una vibracion y eso producia a la salida del circuito que una bocina suene.. LO que pasa es que me pidieron que consiga el esquema interno de los componentes del sensor y haga uno aprtir de ese.. Por eso quiero saber si me pueden ayudar con eso, el sensor que usamos es el TWH968


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 10, 2010)

Marcelinho dijo:


> ... Se de uno, el TWH968 pero cuando busco salen unas paginas chinas y no entieno nada...


 
En el link de Google pulsas sobre "TRADUCIR" y aparece el texto en tu idioma.

Sensores de vibracion los hay de muchas formas.

Te dejo el link a uno muy "sencillo". http://www.techlib.com/electronics/seismic.htm
Salu2.


----------



## Marcelinho (Feb 12, 2010)

Muchas gracias vi el link y me ha servido... Pero igual no se si me puedan ayudar con el esquema interno de ese sensor en especial (TWH968) si alguien alguna vez lo ha usado, porque efectivamente cuando lo busque puse traducir esas paginas chinas que salian pero sin embargo al parecer eran paginas paar adquirir el producto y no salia el esquema interno..


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 12, 2010)

Si, el fabricante no estará interesado en contarte como los hace... pero es que, como te dije, hay varias formas de hacer un sensor de vibracion, unos muy simples y otros muy sofisticados.

Busca otro tipo de sensor comercial y estudialo.
Salu2


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 12, 2010)

tecnogirl, ese sensor es solamente para vibraciones verticales es decir por incidencia de la gravedad o tambien axialmente? o tenes que poner otros rotados a 90o?


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 12, 2010)

Se puede hacer con un piezo y un tornillo pegado, detecta pasos a dos metros... si encuentro el archivo te lo paso, mientras podrias buscarlo en google..
Acá hay algo http://electroschematics.com/3625/seismic-sensor/


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 12, 2010)

Siempre me intereso hacer un sistema de monitoreo de sismos ya que vivo en zona de sismos. Conocen alguna interfase para colocar en una pc?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 12, 2010)

en la hoja de datos del ic lm3915 ay un esquema de un medidor de vibracion ,quizas te sirva o saques alguna idea,el ic es para acer vumetro,pero medidor de vibraciones es otra de sus aplicaciones,el sensor es un transductor piezoelectrico ,
suerte '


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 12, 2010)

Y en la pc necesito una placa de adquisicion analogica... no se con cuantos bytes se podria hacer digital y entrar por pto paralelo. Esta interfase es la que me refiria. Tengo una analogica vieja pero no la puedo usar mas.. es de 8 bits..


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 13, 2010)

Hacelo con un gamepad usb de esos que  vienen con sticks analógicos, son entradas de 0v a 5v... y tenés 4 generalmente... a un precio muy económico (15$-30$)


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 13, 2010)

Le quito el stick y uso la electronica? vienen con drivers? buena idea.. voy a ver en las casas de computacion...


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 13, 2010)

Son PnP, o sea, los conectas y ya está. 
Lo que podés hacer es ubicar el terminal central de cada potenciometro, cortar esa pista y ahi soldar...


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 13, 2010)

Y variar entre 0 y 5 volts. Tambien hay que saber que direccion de memoria representa cada stick... lo mismo que hace cada juego con esos controles..


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 13, 2010)

"hay que saber que direccion de memoria representa cada stick"
No, es un joystick... se lee como tal, con visual basic o con lo que se te ocurra...


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 13, 2010)

Cualquier hardware tiene una direccion de memoria con cualquier lenguaje. Vos decis que la direccion es la misma del joystick, solamente que es USB. Vos lo probaste? porque el USB estaria mapeando la direccion del joystick.

Encontre esto, sigo buscando..

http://www.epanorama.net/documents/joystick/pc_joystick.html


----------



## jeancarlo4892 (Feb 13, 2010)

Si lo que quieres es un sensor ''simple comun y pleveyo'' como decia mi profesor, te recomendaria que pongas dos placas cargadas positivamente y el el medio colocas un tornillo o algo el cual aparte de estar cargado negativamente estara sobre una base mas pequena para que asi sea posible la movilidad de la pieza del medio al momento de una vibracion, las vibraciones dependeran del momento en que las piezas se mantengan en contacto.

ya lo demas es pura logica....
Espero que te halla sido util.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2010)

Puedes buscarte un medidor de aceleración, vienen de 1, 2 o 3 ejes.
O también te lo puedes fabricar con algún parlante de audio, la carcasa se hace solidaria a lo que le quieras medir la vibración y sobre el cono del parlante adhieres algún elemento de cierto peso, por ejemplo una tuerca, sobre la bobina consigues una tensión alterna proporcional a la amplitud de la vibración y de la frecuencia de la vibración.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 14, 2010)

Lo voy a probar tengo un woofer que no estoy usando... cuando encuentre un puerto de adquisicion analogico en la pc, lo pruebo.. alguna idea de cuantos bit de resolucion se necesitan para graficar estos movimientos?


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 14, 2010)

"cualquier hardware tiene una direccion de memoria con cualquier lenguaje. Vos decis que la direccion es la misma del joystick, solamente que es USB. Vos lo probaste? porque el USB estaria mapeando la direccion del joystick."
Buscá como leer un joystick desde VB y listo  no hace falta leer NINGUNA direccion de memoria ni nada por el estilo...


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 14, 2010)

En el link que postie esta en 0x201 eso es una direccion de memoria... si fuera sin nada como sabe que dispositivo debe responder ante un requerimiento?


----------



## Lauta (Feb 14, 2010)

hola, la verdad no tengo mucha idea pero si te sirve de algo, se me ocurre usar el mecanismo que controla el lente de las lectoras o grabadoras de cd/dvd. Tiene unas bobinas e imanes y podes hacer que te entregue señales de movimientos verticales y horizontales. Ademas es muy sensible. Es mi humilde aporte, espero te sirva.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 15, 2010)

Un humilde aporte pero muy bueno, lo que si habria que ponerle un pequeño contrapeso, por ejemplo una bolilla de un rodamiento o lo que sea. Me gustó la idea por que incluso detectaria movimiento en dos ejes.

Brujo eso era antes, ahora es mas fácil, sea usb o de los "comunes", gracias a directx y demás. Acá te paso un link con lo que vos tendrias que hacer, espero que te guste y te sirva http://www.lawebdelprogramador.com/temas/joystick.php

Bueno cualquier cosa me avisas y lo vemos, incluso podemos ver de hacer la parte del hard en Vb y la parte de la interfaz en Macromedia Flash (total los enlazamos con sockets) que es mucho mas bonito y atractivo visualmente, por ejemplo algún indicador con agujas, displays digitales... en fin, lo que se te ocurra!


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 15, 2010)

Lauta, gracias por el aporte, pero por lo visto se necesita mayor amplitud y "masa"(tuerca) utilizando un parlante. La lente quizas sirva solo que la amplitud que entregue por el movimiento sea muy baja teniendo que hacer despues una etapa amplificadora.

No se me habia ocurruido hacerlo con un parlante, la habia pensado mas complicada con un sensor ultrasonico apuntando a un recipiente con agua que detectara el movimiento de superficie... y me queda el otro eje que con el parlante no se puede al trabajar por gravedad.. quizas no se utilice y se tome como referencia solamente el movimiento vertical.. el asunto que una vez que hubo un temblor fuerte senti que la casa se sacudio primero de costado y despues en vertical.. de ahi mi inquietud..

Fernandoae, voy a ver ese codigo. Por lo visto esta usando una dll que hace de interfase con el hardware.. winmm.dll gracias por el dato


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 15, 2010)

Y sinó estudialo por el lado del Directx, yo ultimamente tengo medio abandonado el tema de la programación pero después si me hago un tiempito cargo el VB y te paso algo


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 17, 2010)

elbrujo: escribio: "ese sensor es solamente para vibraciones verticales es decir por incidencia de la gravedad o tambien axialmente? o tenes que poner otros rotados a 90°?"

Primero, Mil disculpas por no haberte respondido antes. El sensor descrito en www.techlib.com/electronics/seismic.htm preferementemente es para uso vertical pero con alguna modificacion, quiza pueda emplearse para otros ejes (rotados 90°).

elbrujo escribio: "Siempre me intereso hacer un sistema de monitoreo de sismos ya que vivo en zona de sismos. Conocen alguna interfase para colocar en una pc?"

Como habitantes de la cordillera de los Andes, estamos expuestos a fenomenos sismicos importantes y tambien he averiguado sobre el tema. Te dejo algunos links de los mejores documentos que encontre:

* http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/532943/seismograph -Descripcion general

* http://mariottim.interfree.it/doc02hl_e.htm
* http://www.vaxman.de/projects/lehman_seismometer/seismometer.html -Notas sobre la construccion de un sismografo.

* http://members.shaw.ca/science1/earth/seismographs.html - Construya su propia sismografo. Bueno pero faltan algunos detalles.

* http://www.phy.mtu.edu/~suits/PH3110/pendulums.html - Descripcion de la teoria basica para construir un sismografo, un gravitometro y el sismografo de Lehman (que parece ser muy popular).

* http://www.seismicnet.com/lehmntxt.html - Descripcion detallada para construir un sismografo de Lehman

* http://www.mgm.monschau.de/seismic/english/artikel/artikel_4_1.php - Este es, de lejos el mejor documento. Muy detallado y bien explicado tema.

Espero que les sean útiles a los interesados.

Salu2.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 17, 2010)

Buen aporte, habia pensado algo tipo pendulo para transpolar al eje horizontal...


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 17, 2010)

pues segun la teoria, es por ahi. Salud.


----------

